
Effectively Scaling Sidekiq Workers - kiyanwang
http://sorentwo.com/2016/06/28/effectively-scaling-sidekiq-workers.html
======
brudgers
Sidekiq repository:
[https://github.com/mperham/sidekiq](https://github.com/mperham/sidekiq)

